# honda hs1132 hydrostatic transmission oil



## buttabean (Jan 28, 2015)

How often should you need to put transmission oil in? I have the tracks. It seems like I'm putting oil in every 3-4 hours of use. Is that normal? I don't notice any oil leaking...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thats not normal at all, the oil is suppose to last the life of the blower. If you are putting it after every 3~4 hours then there has got to be a bad seal. There are two seals, one on either side of the shaft. An o ring around the shift gear shaft, one seal around the pulley shaft.


----------



## buttabean (Jan 28, 2015)

lol I thought it wasn't normal. Thank you for confirming and giving specifics on the seals.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The following thread will be helpful, changing all the seals isnt hard and is cheap, only issue is disassembling the whole blower in order to service the HST.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html


----------



## buttabean (Jan 28, 2015)

sweet! Thanks a ton!


----------

